# What Does Your Username Mean?



## Tallonebball

I just thought I would be cool to get a sense of why everyone decided on their Usernames and how exactly to pronounce some of them. If you want just give a little back story on why you chose your name. I'll start:
Tallonebball (Tall-one-be-ball)
Tall one was just a nickname from middle school that sort of stuck with me. I was like 5'6'' in 6th grade, around the same height as much of my classmates. But between about halfway through my 6th grade year and the beginning of my 8th grade year I shot up to 6'2''. That quick growth spurt led to being called Tall one and the new height led to me playing basketball, thus bball. The weirdest part is I've only grown 3 more inches since lol.

So lets hear everyone else's stories.


----------



## lohachata

well;mine is pretty easy..lohachata....LO-HA-CHA-TA.....i took the name from famous homicidal maniac cannibal..............just kidding.
i really love loaches..my favorites are the clown;sidthimunki and lohachata..lohachata was the easiest one to use.
of course i could have used "stubby" as my username as that would be me next to tallone..lol


----------



## Ghost Knife

Uh...I like Black Ghost Knives. To be honest I just like oddball fish in general.


----------



## Tallonebball

Thats why you chose ghost knife??? lol jk


----------



## ApplePie

I love apple pie.


----------



## brian102

way back when i signed up for a hotmail account my name was already taken ! so brian102 was the top suggestion for me, so i used that and its stuck, i use brian102 on everything i do!


----------



## COM

Initials. 'Nuff said.


----------



## snyderguy

it's my last name


----------



## ron v

I've often wondered why folks don't just put their real name. Is there some kind of security issue or something?


----------



## hXcChic22

Mine is pronounced (just the letters) H-X-C-Sheek-Twenty-Two (if you're being technical) but I usually pronounce it to myself as H-X-C-Chick-Twenty-Two. Translated: Hardcore chick

hXc is kinda a slang term that means hardcore. Hardcore refers to my preferred type of music to listen to, although that's only a generalization, since I also listen to metal, symphonic metal, screamo, screamcore, etc, and even pop, occasional country, and top 40-type stuff. Most people that don't know much about music will generalize anything that sounds a little rougher than what they are used to as "hardcore" though, so that's where I got it. 

I think either way you pronounce it could fit, since I do like that kind of music but you probably wouldn't guess just by looking at me. I don't usually dress in anything too dark or emo looking, but I do own like 15 band shirts, which you'll catch me in occasionally. So the "chic" could mean that I'm hardcore but chic at the same time, because I dress like I have some fashion sense  The "Chick" would be pretty straightforward.

22 is my lucky number. I decided this back when I was about 14 because a lot of things involving numbers and good things happening usually ended up involving the number 22.


----------



## Ghost Knife

hXcChic22 said:


> Mine is pronounced (just the letters) H-X-C-Sheek-Twenty-Two (if you're being technical) but I usually pronounce it to myself as H-X-C-Chick-Twenty-Two. Translated: Hardcore chick
> 
> hXc is kinda a slang term that means hardcore. Hardcore refers to my preferred type of music to listen to, although that's only a generalization, since I also listen to metal, symphonic metal, screamo, screamcore, etc, and even pop, occasional country, and top 40-type stuff. Most people that don't know much about music will generalize anything that sounds a little rougher than what they are used to as "hardcore" though, so that's where I got it.
> 
> I think either way you pronounce it could fit, since I do like that kind of music but you probably wouldn't guess just by looking at me. I don't usually dress in anything too dark or emo looking, but I do own like 15 band shirts, which you'll catch me in occasionally. So the "chic" could mean that I'm hardcore but chic at the same time, because I dress like I have some fashion sense  The "Chick" would be pretty straightforward.
> 
> 22 is my lucky number. I decided this back when I was about 14 because a lot of things involving numbers and good things happening usually ended up involving the number 22.


Wow, you had to write a paper discribing your name.:lol:


----------



## hXcChic22

Ghost Knife said:


> Wow, you had to write a paper discribing your name.:lol:


I didn't want anyone confused, lol. And I like writing so it was nothing... haha


----------



## Ghost Knife

ron v said:


> I've often wondered why folks don't just put their real name. Is there some kind of security issue or something?


For me it is. I don't use my initials or my last name anywhere digitally. I've known too many people that have had identity theft issues.


----------



## hXcChic22

Ghost Knife said:


> For me it is. I don't use my initials or my last name anywhere digitally. I've known too many people that have had identity theft issues.


Someone steals my identity and they probably went through more trouble than it was worth... only about $30 in two checking accounts (the only ones strictly in my name), no credit cards, and a school loan payment.


----------



## ron v

Ghost Knife said:


> For me it is. I don't use my initials or my last name anywhere digitally. I've known too many people that have had identity theft issues.


Could they really do that. There is nothing on my computer that is a secret. I'm serious about this. Ron V is my name. That is what I always use. Should I stop doing that?


----------



## Ghost Knife

ron v said:


> Could they really do that. There is nothing on my computer that is a secret. I'm serious about this. Ron V is my name. That is what I always use. Should I stop doing that?


That's up to you. I usually take the stance: Better safe than sorry.


----------



## br00tal_dude

Brutal-dude, Like my wife (hXcChic) said: it's all about the music. I like metal, death metal, black metal, symphonic metal, anything heavy and brutal... and thats about it...


----------



## Tallonebball

br00tal_dude said:


> Brutal-dude, Like my wife (hXcChic) said: it's all about the music. I like metal, death metal, black metal, symphonic metal, anything heavy and brutal... and thats about it...


Whats up with the 00's?


----------



## hXcChic22

Tallonebball said:


> Whats up with the 00's?


Looks cooler than just a 'u' :lol:


----------



## snyderguy

ron v said:


> Could they really do that. There is nothing on my computer that is a secret. I'm serious about this. Ron V is my name. That is what I always use. Should I stop doing that?


There are so many "ron v's" out there. they'd need much more information than that.


----------



## br00tal_dude

it's kinda a thing with some of my friends, everything was, d00d, f00d, n00b, br00tal, stuff like that, the reason my name isn't br00tald00d is that was already taken on gmail and i got used to br00tal_dude


----------



## BIRDMAN

Birdman picked the name Birdman because Birdman's name is Birdman and the name of the user is Birdman. Birdman is a superhero who likes fish almost as much as birds. Birdman can fly, turn invisible, and make bird noises.


----------



## ApplePie

Thanks for clarifying that Birdman


----------



## BIRDMAN

ApplePie said:


> Thanks for clarifying that Birdman


No Problem. Ya know, Birdman also enjoys apple pie!


----------



## Cam

Mine involves Kart Racing...on a semi-pro level.


----------



## ApplePie

BIRDMAN said:


> No Problem. Ya know, Birdman also enjoys apple pie!


Yeah? Please buy an apple pie and don't eat me. I don't taste good.


----------



## BIRDMAN

ApplePie said:


> Yeah? Please buy an apple pie and don't eat me. I don't taste good.


sure thing! Birdman doesn't even need to eat, that's another one of Birdman's powers!


----------



## Cam

Birdman can also summon "familiar" and cause tornadoes. It's true.


----------



## Guest

Everyone just calls me Zakk......its a psudo name that got stuck from my call center days.


----------



## Tallonebball

BIRDMAN said:


> Birdman picked the name Birdman because Birdman's name is Birdman and the name of the user is Birdman. Birdman is a superhero who likes fish almost as much as birds. Birdman can fly, turn invisible, and make bird noises.


You are the weirdest person, i was really hoping you wouldn't post here, or that you would just tell us your real name and be a real person... 
Oh and you stole birdman, he's a real superhero already you fraud!


----------



## Cam

Tallonebball said:


> You are the weirdest person, i was really hoping you wouldn't post here, or that you would just tell us your real name and be a real person...
> Oh and you stole birdman, he's a real superhero already you fraud!


This birdman was around long before. The real birdman is too good for TV. Besides, BIRDMAN could own Birdman HAHA :lol:


----------



## BIRDMAN

Birdman knows no fear not even another Birdman. Birdman can defeat this "fail Birdman" any day!


----------



## Cam

BIRDMAN said:


> Birdman knows no fear not even another Birdman. Birdman can defeat this "fail Birdman" any day!


Bird is the word.


----------



## Cacatuoides

Apistogramma Cacatuoides. The awesomess fishies under the sea.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1

OCtrackiepacsg1
OC is initials of my home town in wisconsin, every kids screen name starts with OC. trackiepac I dunno, its the base, made it playing club penguin and it stuck  sg1- stargate sg1 best show ever!
Pronunciation is really hard for a lot of screen names especially when words mush together and your too stupid to realize what the words are lol


----------



## Ricker

my last name


----------



## Dragonbeards

Dragon Beards. Just a little flip on Bearded Dragon, my favorite lizard. I think here was the first place I used it, now I use it for everything.


----------



## bmlbytes

When I was 12 or 13 I started making video games with a program called Game Maker. Being an optimistic 12 year old, I had the intent to sell these games I made. I had to think of a name for a software design company. Since I was terrible at thinking of good names I went with my initials, BML, and the word "byte" which is a computer term for 8 bits (a very small amount of memory). Since then I have used that screen name for almost everything.

I may have to find those old games and screensavers I used to make, and see if I have any copies left.


----------



## pinetree

There is a pine forest behind my house and that's the first thing I thought of when I registered for the site.


----------



## uglyfishyay

I tend to buy some really ugly fish!


----------



## Tallonebball

Haha this thread has some really interesting backstories and some really duh ones lol I love it


----------



## ApplePie

Cam said:


> Bird is the word.


ba-ba-ba-bird-bird-bird. bird is the word


----------



## hXcChic22

ApplePie said:


> ba-ba-ba-bird-bird-bird. bird is the word


Don't you know about the bird? 
Sure everybody knows that the bird is the word!


----------



## Tallonebball

Now I have peter griffin stuck in my head lol


----------



## Guest

thankfully am watchin Simpsons! LOL


----------



## br00tal_dude

Tallonebball said:


> Now I have peter griffin stuck in my head lol


no you have the trashmen stuck in your head... =]


----------



## Cacatuoides

I think I have a brain stuck in my head. I'm not sure, maybe that is what was floating in the pickle jar.


----------



## llamas

I don't think I need to explain my username


----------



## Albino_101

I love Albino Fish! Nuff said!


----------



## smark

smark = Smart Arss Mark.  Well some times.


----------

